# how to find a lost product key # for windows 98



## dawgoner (Mar 28, 2003)

Several months ago I formatted the hard drive on my second computer which has windows 98 SE. Somehow I have lost the product key number of windows 98, and also of microsoft word. Unlike windows xp, windows 98 had the information stored on a booklet instead of have it printed on the box the CDs came in, and now the booklet is lost. My question is, is there a way I can get this infomation from the hard drive or is it lost forever? Should I contact Microsoft? I never had good luck in trying to get information from those poeple, and I thought I would ask here first. Thank you very much for listening, any information you might supply is greatly appreciated.

P.S.

I need the find the product key number because my computer is acting up again and might have to format soon. Thanks!


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder.shtml


----------



## dawgoner (Mar 28, 2003)

Thank you for the prompt response. I am impressed!! This will help me a lot. Thanks again...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i think belarc will give you the key
numbers for Win98se and Word.

Aida definately will, but its bigger.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Another method: Do a search in the registry for *productkey*. You'll find the Windows 98 product key in that field.

Also, you can open the file, system.dat, in a DOS text editor and search for *productkey* there also. Just don't do something stupid like changing the file when you close the editor.
The DOS command is *EDIT C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.DAT*
This works only if your registry isn't too large for the DOS Editor.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

If you have W98se installed you don't have to download or run anything and you don't have to mess with DOS

Click start > run... and enter regedit.

Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion

Highlight CurrentVersion in the left pane and a list of subkeys will appear in the right pane. Look for ProductKey and to the right copy down carefully the 5 x 5 alphanumeric code.


----------

